# E3 LED's Strobe N More



## atvsnowplower (Nov 26, 2011)

I received my four E3 (Amber) LED'S yesterday, along with SHO-ME Switch Assembly 11.002GSM. I'm installing these LED'S on my four-wheeler and I'm seeking some help with the wiring. It is my opinion the wiring diagram is poor.

Each light head has five wires come from it... 

Yellow:
Blue:
White:
Red:
Black: 

The switch assembly has three wires

Red; This goes to the positive battery post
Black; This goes to the negative battery post
White; Where does this one go? 

I'm seeking advice on where each one of these wires need to connect to. 

Thanks


----------



## pjprod (Oct 9, 2009)

Are you talking about a switch or relay? If you wire a switch from a positive to a negative of a battery...you will have a dead short. A switch is only wired on the positive or hot wire..this is basic electricity.. if you are not sure....i would be careful!! On my strobes, i know one wire is used to set the strobe pattern....you touch one wire to a battery and you can set the strobe to blink a certain way.


----------

